# Graycliff graycliff 1666 Cigar Review - good cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

people, learn the scoring scale!!!! 
this was a pleasant mild-medium bodied cigar. nothing

Read the full review here: Graycliff graycliff 1666 Cigar Review - good cigar


----------

